# yo guys



## Rektchordz (Feb 6, 2005)

i dont ever post here really cus i dont like reminding my self to much that i have dp/dr. Just wanna say to people that feel bad, u will feel better soon! ive just been through the worst dp episode ever, it made it worse i didnt even know what dp was at the time. dp is just a big load of bollox just feels like im fighting against this stupid thing that doesnt really exist i just make it exist by thinking about it soo much. im 19 and weed induced for 5 or 6 years, i have no panic attacks anymore cus when ever i startto feel really weird i just sit there and think 'fuck u dp u little prick' hahah just my way of dealing with it, and to anyone that thinks its fucked up ya abitions and goals, u can still do it! i produce music and am signed to 3 different record labels and djing out in loads of clubs,i work full time, and am sponsered by two different skate clothing labels. i did all of that since i was 16 which means it was all achevied with really harsh dp/dr. i think what has helped me alot is where i live, i live in the countaryside to any uk'ers i live in cornwall, the stress of the city does not help at all. anyways i just thought id post something to let people who felt like i did a couple of weeks back feel a little positive. stay happy!! its not the end of the world, ya brain is a little bit diff nothing bad! mucho love guys JAMIE


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Jamie

I've had bad symptoms of DP/DR for almost a week now , does it disapper eventually ie the brain gets used to it and forgets about it? I can't imagine living like this for much longer...


----------



## Rektchordz (Feb 6, 2005)

hey bro, mate, ill be honest with u they aint gonna go away really easy, they will get better! u will gte to the point where it just doesnt scare u and then starts to get easyer. I know it seems like u cant live with it now but dude remeber it will go away, if u keep that attitude towards it it will help u out alot!!! i went throguh 5/6 years of thinking i was complelty insane, u have found this site very quickly and u should be on ya way to a speedy recovery bro. was yours weed/pills or other


----------

